

Ask HN: would an overview of state of the world help you make decisions? - TeMPOraL

Hi HN,<p>I'm building a website[1] that will basically sum up all the most
important information about current world problems and display it as
an explorable overview (think command and control centers from sci-fi
/ computer games and sci-fi movies, Google Earth, or something similar
to Fate of The World[2]). The idea is for following questions to be
answered by just taking a glance and/or exploring the site for few
seconds.<p>- What needs to be fixed? What's the progress?<p>Especially <i>how many</i> things are broken - do we have ten big problems
problem, or ten dozens of them? And then not just a list of problems,
but a) how close are we to effectively solving given problem, and b)
1'st derivative - is it getting better or worse, and how fast?<p>- Who's fixing it?<p>What solutions are targeting those problems? Which NGO's are working
on them? Just a curated list (think GiveWell) and contact info for
those, who would like to join the efforts.<p>- How can you help?<p>What skills are needed where - for those who want to steer their
development into the area. Who's fixing it - for those who want to
help organizations.<p>Do you, as hackers and/or enterpreneurs, think such tool could be
useful in making decisions about what to build, who to help, or just
to have a better understanding of the world?<p>[1] - a brief description is posted right now on
http://planetstatus.org (in pl_PL; sorry guys, it's mostly parts of my
original idea document uploaded because of TEDxKraków Award workshops
I attended to develop this idea further.<p>[2] - http://fateoftheworld.net/. A great game, but it could use a
better interface and visualisations for statistics.
======
singold
I really like the idea, I think it would be interesting to see this kind of
info centralized and organized.

Though, I'm of those who think that more information tends to distract instead
of help in making decisions

------
adrianwaj
Check out some of MySociety's sites. <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MySociety>

